# How to repair MSi Twin Frozr heatsink Fans, or How to Fix Fans where there is no hole behind the sticker



## Belial

There are tons of poor souls on the internets, asking "how to repair/replace/fix twin frozr fans" that they have 'broken blades/loud whining". You can also lube fans to fix fans that have gotten loud (you should regularly lube fans every 6-12 months, you'd be surprised how a fan you didn't even realize was loud, can be so much quieter).

And despite how expensive, rare, and seemingly irreplaceable and unfixable this fan is, these fans actually cool both quieter, and better, than almost any other stock aftermarket GPU fan out there. And unfortunately, while these fans are high quality in performance and sound, they are low quality in lifespan - running a 24/7 GPU work, will quickly kill these fans within a year.

And almost all the responses these people get, is bad advice from people talking out of their ass. "Just RMA it" - well you can't do that, because 'physical damage', as fan blades are, is not covered under MSi warranty, even if it isn't your fault that the fans or fan blades broke. MSi also asks $55 to 'replace broken fans', ie, they charge you how much it costs them, to throw your GPU in the garbage, and give you an entirely new one (yep, they replace it, which would be okay if you could keep the old gpu...).

However, I have unlocked the secret to the Power Logic PLD08010S12HH sleeve bearing fan that MSi uses, a fan made in China that is expensive as it is, that is not sold in the US, that you have to pay exorbitant shipping to buy yourself, that MSi does not carry themselves, and that MSi does afterwork so you actually can't buy specifically a replacement.

You can find a Power Logic PLD08010S12HH Dual Fan module (same model number), but it's not really a dual fan module - it's just 2 x Power Logics with a not-so-subtle Y-Splitter. But, in order to get 2 x 75mmx10mmx10mm PWM 4 pin fans with 35x35x35mm triangle GPU fan mount, this is the only thing out there.

So I'm going to tell you how to remove the fan head to your Twin Frozr fans (*all Twin Frozr's use this fan, just each different TF version has a different fan head, is al*l).

Broke a fan blade by sticking your finger in one of the 2 places in the world a finger should not ever go? Pop off the fan blades, and swap them out, from either a Power Logic (either ask kindly someone who has broken twin frozrs and doesn't know how to fix them themselves, like I did) or buy a single Power Logic, OR you can actually buy a totally different 75x75x10mm fan, like the cheap Everest on Newegg, and use that fan head.

Your fan is starting to make a grinding, whining, or any kind, of noise? Pop it up, and lube it up, and your good to go! (See http://www.overclock.net/t/773256/prepping-a-sleeve-bearing-fan-for-work/0_100 for how to do that).

So how to do it:

*Note, that this isn't just for Twin Frozr II fans, but also any fan that doesn't have a cap at the end, but rather has hard plastic, ie every fan that isn't easy to open*

As you can see, the TF dual fan module, has some work done by MSi so you dont see any y-splitter. Notice the 2nd fan has only 3 wires.


1. Remove the sticker so you know what your working with. Unlike most fans, you aren't going to have to recover anything, so feel free to scrape it off in anger. You don't even have to be particularly gentle, although be careful about the 'top', as if you've run your fan for a while, the sticker will burn onto the voltage regulator chip.

By 'top' of the frame, I mean very obviously the single frame thing sticking out, opposite of where 3 of them are sticking out (or 2 frame legs and the wire thing, it's very obvious).

2. There is glue holding together the plastic GPU frame, and the PCB. You need to break the glue, first. You do this by taking a knife, and very, VERY gently, sticking in between the PCB and plastic, and then stick it again, so you go all the way around...

EXCEPT the top and bottom! - the voltage regulator chip, which has a hole so you can see it clearly at the 'top', is very fragile, and WILL BREAK if you touch it with a knife in there, so avoid it. Also be sure to avoid the legs of the chip, just stay far away from it. There are electronics all around the PCB, but they are all pretty hardy, save for the voltage regulator chip. On the bottom, the PWM wires attach to the fan and are on quite delicately as well, you don't want to break those either.

Also, you can stay away from the obvious little transistors, they aren't going to glue the plastic frame to the transistors.





You don't need to be too thorough, the glue should break pretty easily. It's much more preferable you dont break the glue, and find out in the next step that it didn't break, then break your wires off or your voltage chip, just slight pressure on the voltage chip and it'll 'slip' right off the pcb.

3. Now that you broke the glue, pry the thing off using tweezers. Enter from the middle-left or middle-right. It's much better to use tweezers here - using a knife/razor will apply pressure to all of the plastic frame and potentially break it, even if you broke the glue and especially if you didn't. With tweezers, you are lifting right by the base of the plastic frame, instead of applying pressure to the frail edges of the frame, and if you broke the glue it'll pop right off.

If the plastic frame is resisting, like you feel it pushing back when you do this, it means the glue didn't break. Go around, very carefully, again with a knife, and try again.



4. If your fan is just making noise or you want to lube it up, all you need to do is put lube inside here (sometimes the plastic o-ring here will be in the fan hole, sometimes on top of the copper round thing in the plastic frame, hence, a pic of 2 frames where the o-ring is on it, and not).



5. The rest is like popping the fan head off any fan. You'll find a plastic o-ring holding the fan in place, so it doesn't fly off when you turn on the fans. Hold your thumb over half of the hole, because it will FLY off and you'll never find it again if you don't (I'm serious, I just lost one), and use a knife to violently dig in behind it, and 'drag' it out. You don't really need to do this perfectly.

Sometimes, you might find 2 plastic o-rings, as I mentioned in step 4, in which case just pull both out.

Note: my thumb isn't over the hole, just so the picture could be clear.


6. There you go, fan off. Make sure you have enough lubrication if you are replacing the fan blade, especially if it's coming from a fan that was dried out or heavily used.

7. Put it back together.

I'm not sure if you should glue it back or not, because while the frame does sit very, very tight, I'm thinking the high RPM of the fan might just wiggle wiggle wiggle a bunch and cause issues. It's up to you if you want to glue it, but if you do, avoid a glue that melts it, and just put a tiny dab slightly in, so you can break it in the future if you have to get back in.

Be careful when putting the frame back, you can actually **** up the legs on the voltage chip quite easily. Set the fan down, bladeside bottom, and push the plastic frame, very slowly and deliberately, back onto the PCB, and be sure you dont squash onto the legs of the voltage chip. DO NOT WIGGLE IT BACK ON!

Or grab it with both hands and push the frame down with both thumbs.

**** *****es. Get reps.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx7go-cA9tc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SenorRed

Thanks for the info!


----------



## stahlhart

Just curious -- how many fans did you break in the process of figuring out how to open them? That fifth photo is concerning, and you seem to have learned a little disturbingly too much about the things that can go wrong.


----------



## Belial

A nice man at Dahlsys : http://www.dahlsys.com/misc/fan_gtx570/index.html sent me a dual fan module that he took off his own Twin Frozr II.

He had posted on the linked webpage, that he mounted 2 x 120mm fans onto his Twin Frozr II heatsinks. I emailed him, despite it being a 2 year old post, if I could get his twin frozr ii fans from him. I actually emailed, and registered to so many forums to PM someone, to contact around 20-30 people who said, for whatever reason, they took off their Twin Frozr II fans. Surprisingly only found 1 report of a guy replacing it with a water block, but that guy was the only to respond.

I initially PM'd him hoping I could just buy it from him, but he PM'd me saying that the fan blades were fine and he still had it, but the motors were worn down/broken. So I started looking into seeing if I could replace the fan heads, I knew nothing about it but it seemed like it shouldn't be too hard.

So I had this physically, fine, twin frozr ii fan module, that didn't work because the motors were screwed up (actually the problem was the grease wore out on it, i think he just implied the motors were broken, and had said they were making too low sound and not spinning), that I could play with. Since the module didn't work anyways, and I have my own twin frozr ii fan module (which works fine but 1 fan has broken blades), I basically was free to screw around with it and it was okay if I broke it in the process.

The first attempt, I just tore apart the fan, and broke it completely in the process of trying to get the head off, as you can see in the pictures. But it allowed me to see how it was all connected, and I noticed there was glue, and I noticed that the plastic frame stuck in really well into the pcb. So I was really delicate, and figured out how to pry it open.


----------



## stahlhart

Yeah, I figured it had to be at least one that needed to be sacrificed to get to the root of this.







That sort of reverse engineering was really the only way any of us was ever going to learn.

I (and I'm sure many other MSI owners as well) appreciate your unrelenting efforts here -- good work!


----------



## SpartanVXL

Blimey, this is exactly what I needed. My primary cards top fan has completly stopped and the second one is starting to grind as well. I've swapped them around so they are at equal temps but I'm gonna get to repairing them when I have time. In worst case scenario that I break one of the fans or they stop working altogether then I'll just strap two 120's to the HS, I have no warranty or ability to get spare parts down here in NZ.

If you could make a video showing how you broke the glue and took the bottom off it would be really appreciated. After that part its just like any other fan to lube and get going again


----------



## Belial

Ah I suppose I can mock a video up, but breaking the glue is just delicately sticking a knife all the way in between the PCB and plastic, and then pulling it out. You can jiggle a bit, but I'd err on being more careful than hasty. Simply pull the knife out, and then stick it in again slightly lower, repeat all the way around while avoiding the voltage chip and it's legs, and the wire solders. Most of the capacitors are pretty hardy so it's okay to sort of scrape them and such but obviously you want to be careful.

I just got my gpu back, but when I put the replacement header on (seeing how it came from a set of twin frozr power logics that started to grind out due to drying out lube), it doesnt seem to spin as silently as my intact fan on the dual module.

I'm going to try to get a bit of mineral oil on it for lube. There's already some lube in there, but I think it needs a dash more.


----------



## Belial

I don't know why glue didn't work, but what I did was took the extra module I had, that didn't work, snipped off at halfway in the wire, the fan pcb, then stripped the 3 wires and the 3 wires to my original fan module, twisted each corresponding wire together, wrapped with tape so they dont contact eachother, then wrapped all 3 together with tape so it wasn't some huge thing and so they were all svelt and all.

Worked just fine. Not sure why glueing the wires onto the solder contacts didn't work, I actually even put some glue on the wire contacts of this PCB (i did it after I just broke off my own pcb from the wire contacts because i realized how frail they were, then i decided to do this wire-attachment mod and was worried maybe that glue would screw things up, maybe i just didnt glue the wires on correctly who knows).

So now everything is working fine. I dont know what I could submit as a pic, I mean just looks like it should - a normal twin frozr ii fan heatsink









Except if you look closely behind the 2nd fan you can see a bit of scotch tape wrappd around the wire, but it's hard to notice and whatever. Mission accomplished. Man I was just sweating this entire time, I bought a Twin Frozr II almost 2 years ago, it was a lemon and had to be underclocked to as low as it could go, 400mhz/1400memory from 751mhz/1800mhz, or else it would artifact really badly (it was a weird problem, sometimes i could overclock it and it'd run fine, then suddenly it wouldnt work, and it had to be severely underclocked, so after a month or two i just settled on always having it underclocked).

I couldn't really afford a 2nd GPU to use as a placeholder and waiting a month with no GPU was just not really possible. All I did/do was play sc2, so I didn't really need a strong gpu, a gtx 460 underclocked to half is still a very powerful GPU. I didn't know what I was missing though, and I didn't realize I could get a decent GPU for $20 (4850) off ebay used, but I finally got aorund to RMAing the card after 2 years when a friend let me borrow his 460 (he let me borrow on condition i sell it for him when im done, he was across the country).

Then not even a week after I got my RMA back, I stuck my finger in and broke the fan. Yes, I could just let it wobble and be loud, or I could have just taken off the fan, but I was quite irritated by all of it. Nice that I got around to fixing it, I don't know what I would have done if the nice gentleman from Dahlsys didn't gift me his set of power logics. I probably would have bought a power logic fan for $10 and stripped the wires like I did, if I couldnt figure out how to replace the fan blades.


----------



## Belial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx7go-cA9tc&feature=youtu.be

Video as requested


----------



## Desolator4u

Hey,
Thanks for the info, but this doesn't appear to related to the Twin Froze III (Hawk) Fans. I removed the plastic from the plastic piece with the 3 screw holes and it was just a solid part below it. I suppose I could still try to rock it apart, assuming it's still only glue that's between them, but I wouldn't be able to see the chips to avoid damaging them.

I rocked the fan up and down and twisted it a bit and the RPM moved from a 1000 (sometimes the fan wouldn't spin at all) and it seems to be okay for now as it goes back up to 4200 RPM when the card is under load, but it's noisier than before.

There is literally no info for these fans that I can find and I can't even seem to purchase them, even from ebay (just similar looking ones from evercool and antec but I want the original ones). Can you think of a way to lube it without pulling it apart? Gonna use the very outdated AS5 I have lying around to see if the temps can go down a bit so the fans can slow down.


----------



## Desolator4u

Well...?


----------



## dakjones82

Hello, I found your thread on how to repair the fan on a Twin Frozr II GPU. It was very helpful to me. I have a bad fan on a TF II GTX 570 and i've ordered a new set on ebay. I am hoping that maybe you could provide some insight or point me in the right direction on how to remove the old fans. I was looking at the card last night and it looks like I need to take the heat sink off in order to remove the metal cover / fascia to be able to remove the fans. I really didn't want to get into reapplying new thermal past and all that. Do you know if there is a way to remove the cover and fans without removing the heat sink?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakjones82*
> 
> Hello, I found your thread on how to repair the fan on a Twin Frozr II GPU. It was very helpful to me. I have a bad fan on a TF II GTX 570 and i've ordered a new set on ebay. I am hoping that maybe you could provide some insight or point me in the right direction on how to remove the old fans. I was looking at the card last night and it looks like I need to take the heat sink off in order to remove the metal cover / fascia to be able to remove the fans. I really didn't want to get into reapplying new thermal past and all that. Do you know if there is a way to remove the cover and fans without removing the heat sink?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The whole headsink has to be dissembled for you to remove the fans, so you may as well reapply some thermal paste while you're at it


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the info, but this doesn't appear to related to the Twin Froze III (Hawk) Fans. I removed the plastic from the plastic piece with the 3 screw holes and it was just a solid part below it. I suppose I could still try to rock it apart, assuming it's still only glue that's between them, but I wouldn't be able to see the chips to avoid damaging them.


The modulator will be located in the same spot as with these fans. Just keep the knife away from there. That chip, and the wire contacts (which you can see where they connect to, it's the same as any fan anyways), are all you have to be delicate around. The transistors are all tough as nails.
Quote:


> Can you think of a way to lube it without pulling it apart? Gonna use the very outdated AS5 I have lying around to see if the temps can go down a bit so the fans can slow down.


Use a syringe, and stick it right underneath the fan head, just be careful not to bend too much, but you can bend a little.

Don't replace the stock paste with AS5, AS5 is actually worse than what's used by MSI on the twin frozr ii. You are better just slapping it back on. If you want to really be thorough, wipe the excess paste, because there's so much, collect it, clean the ihs/heatsink, and then apply a large dab in the middle so it spreads out right. The only reason you get a 3-5*C temp rise with remounting a heatsink without reaplying paste is because, just like the spread method for thermal paste application, air bubbles form.
Quote:


> Hello, I found your thread on how to repair the fan on a Twin Frozr II GPU. It was very helpful to me. I have a bad fan on a TF II GTX 570 and i've ordered a new set on ebay. I am hoping that maybe you could provide some insight or point me in the right direction on how to remove the old fans. I was looking at the card last night and it looks like I need to take the heat sink off in order to remove the metal cover / fascia to be able to remove the fans. I really didn't want to get into reapplying new thermal past and all that. Do you know if there is a way to remove the cover and fans without removing the heat sink?


It's very straightforward. Just remove all the screws!

Really, just remove the shroud, then remove the thing holding the wire in place (by the pci-e connections). Then, there are 3 screws holding the y frame of each fan in place. You dont have to remove the heatsink to do this, but it might be easier, especially if you dont have a precision screwdriver to screw those screws at an odd angle.

But you actually dont need to dissemble the heatsink to remove the screws.


----------



## bobdylan02

Hello, first many thanks to Belial for this guide. Now, I have question to you. Is it possible to apply the oil by making a hole in the cap with a drill bit? Here:


----------



## 0skillz

I applied some 3-in-1 oil to one of my twin frozr II fans by drilling where the hole should have been like in bobdylan02's picture. 6 days later the fan is starting to make noise again. My computer runs 24-7 and I played games about 12-20 hours or so of the 6 days after applying oil. One fan of my 560ti has been noisy for nearly a year, haven't really noticed problems caused by this fan other than the noise driving me insane at times.

I drilled the hole very slowly and carefully and a little off-center of where the fan shaft is, used a 3/8 inch drill bit I think. I don't feel like taking my computer apart again right now to get at this fan again but will take a picture if and when I do.

**edit**

That image shows the holes I drilled, fan on the left was the one I'd done earlier. I discovered today that the other fan was not wanting to spin too and was able to get the fans apart using the OP's instructions, used mineral oil this time instead of 3-in-1 oil. http://imgur.com/a/lxldW - 4 pics there of my dusty 506ti and the fans :/ I'm gonna buy an EVGA when a decent 700 series card shows up. MSI had one chance and blew it with me because of these fans. My EVGA 8800GTX still works and it's survived a couple of complete teardowns/cleanings + oven baking + new thermal pads and paste.


----------



## Fooliobass

Thanks for the walk through Belial.
First time I have pulled apart a GPU.

My 5770 hawk had been making a grinding noise at low rpm for a while. Now that it has been retired to my bedroom computer it began to get a bit annoying. I was able to deal with it for a while by simply raising the fan speed until it didn't make the noise but then I was stuck with the fan noise.

I followed your instructions cracked the frame a bit on the second fan but was able to make it work. Lubed up with some sewing machine oil and reinstalled. Low RPM noise is gone. YAY.

Pulling the card apart gave me the ability to lube, deep clean, and replace OEM TIM. All in all a good maintenance project that I will no longer be afraid to do in the future.

+rep


----------



## Viciente

hi guys ..
.. i would strongly recommend NOT trying to disassemble the fans as described in several places, but very carefully drill holes into the base plate. find the exact center, pre-drill it very gently with ~ 1mm & then with 1,5 .. 2 mm; after that you can (regularly) re-*lubricate* the bearing. compared to this (perfectly working) method damaging the electronics/board by breaking the glue is far more likely to happen - and finally not neccessary/helpful.
.. in my msi gtx460 hawk twin frozr - btw. - the fan type is "Power Logic PLD08010S12HH", which should/might be available *here* as spare part in a twin pack; no idea if this really fits the original and/or this source is reliable, so just take it as a hint pls. (i [test]-ordered this assy 4 weeks ago and still have no sign of the fans up to now) ..








kind regards.

edit: hi guys,
.. received the fans assembly from above mentioned supplier today and they are perfectly fitting - both mechanically and electrically; just mount, plug & play .. this can end this never ending nightmare with the broken fans in the first place due to the lack of support of manufacturer. lubrication hints like above are still valid and might be still necessary after some time. having two cards, one is now running on old (re-lubricated) fans by drilling the holes - the other with the new ones.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Got a used 7950 off eBay, it is "broken" apparently. Anyway I don't have a PC (Well, desktop) here atm but it feels as if the fan is needing of lubrication.
It just feels very hard to spin with my fingers, I've also got a Sapphire 2L cooler with the same problem (which was new).

I'd rather not send this card off as it's a lot of hassle. But I need to fix the BIOS issue first incase I can't get it to work.

I am also getting a used 7770 for about $20-$25 and plan to fix that with this too and sell it for $50 or more on eBay or to a mate.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> That image shows the holes I drilled, fan on the left was the one I'd done earlier. I discovered today that the other fan was not wanting to spin too and was able to get the fans apart using the OP's instructions, used mineral oil this time instead of 3-in-1 oil. http://imgur.com/a/lxldW - 4 pics there of my dusty 506ti and the fans :/ I'm gonna buy an EVGA when a decent 700 series card shows up. MSI had one chance and blew it with me because of these fans. My EVGA 8800GTX still works and it's survived a couple of complete teardowns/cleanings + oven baking + new thermal pads and paste.


EVGA is going to use the same fans as MSI. I'd say that your fans lasted 3+ years without maintenance is a testament to MSI _quality_, not crappyness. All fans really need to be relubed and maintained every year at least, to go 3+ years means they were in their death throes.

It would be like saying a Civic is a crappy car because it broke down in 3 years when you never changed the oil.

You can always buy new fans
Quote:


> hi guys ..
> .. i would strongly recommend NOT trying to disassemble the fans as described in several places, but very carefully drill holes into the base plate. find the exact center, pre-drill it very gently with ~ 1mm & then with 1,5 .. 2 mm; after that you can (regularly) re-lubricate the bearing. compared to this (perfectly working) method damaging the electronics/board by breaking the glue is far more likely to happen - and finally not neccessary/helpful.
> .. in my msi gtx460 hawk twin frozr - btw. - the fan type is "Power Logic PLD08010S12HH", which should/might be available here as spare part in a twin pack; no idea if this really fits the original and/or this source is reliable, so just take it as a hint pls. (i [test]-ordered this assy 4 weeks ago and still have no sign of the fans up to now) .. smile.gif
> kind regards.


With drilling, you can potentially destroy the shaft, as well as reduce the stability of the base and do _permanent_ damage to the fan even if you're successful. It's another method, but I would recommend my method over drilling holes. If it works for you though, keep doing it.

Also, if you drill a hole, you need to cover it up afterwards or the oil will spin out and leak. On 'normal' fans the sticker or a rubber grommet covers the hole.

Why do you drill it off center? Wouldn't it be better to drill it center and just cover it up?
Quote:


> hi guys ..
> .. i would strongly recommend NOT trying to disassemble the fans as described in several places, but very carefully drill holes into the base plate. find the exact center, pre-drill it very gently with ~ 1mm & then with 1,5 .. 2 mm; after that you can (regularly) re-lubricate the bearing. compared to this (perfectly working) method damaging the electronics/board by breaking the glue is far more likely to happen - and finally not neccessary/helpful.
> .. in my msi gtx460 hawk twin frozr - btw. - the fan type is "Power Logic PLD08010S12HH", which should/might be available here as spare part in a twin pack; no idea if this really fits the original and/or this source is reliable, so just take it as a hint pls. (i [test]-ordered this assy 4 weeks ago and still have no sign of the fans up to now) .. smile.gif
> kind regards.


Lubricate, sounds like a great deal. Someone sells you a $400 card for super cheap and 1/3rd the price because it just needs a single drop of mineral oil. Those deals are the best deals


----------



## Viciente

..







.. looks like u didn´t read my text carefully; i´m not drilling "off center" and the very small hole is no obstacle - no oil leaking (in towers, fans are running upside down - hole up btw.). further more i linked the source for completely new fan assy. for ~ $ 15,-, which fits perfectly to the msi hawk twin frozr. in fact risk of damage by scratching or breaking fan pcb during disassembly (i tried that too) is far more in place than with the drilling - if one´s careful enough.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

My GTX460 Hawk had a fan that was very stiff and would spin very slowly.
It actually came that way. I RMA'd a card that had a noisy fan, and got this one back. Anyway, the fan got really noisy and is still stiff, it only twitches at low RPM and won't even spin slowly until high RPM. So I thought I would take it apart. Unfortunately, I didn't have the luck of the OP. Even using a plastic knife, the plastic base shattered and I managed to knock a resistor and capacitor off the board. I have no idea where they went, most likely swallowed by the carpet, so they are long gone.

I'll have to guess on the capacitor (C4) since they are unmarked, but does anyone have a fan board and a magnifying glass and can tell me what resistor R8 says on it? It's covered by the base plastic and I'm not going to attempt to pull it off the good fan seeing as how well this went the first time.


----------



## Viciente

.. knowing, that this is no correct answer to your question: you might not be able to repair that, even if you take the efforts to find and replace components. why not using the replacement i mentioned earlier? this is perfectly working - for ~ 15 bucks. ;-)
(btw: i also demolished one board by trying to disassemble; after that, i drilled and lubricated the fan-set on the second msi card - perfect, and ordered replacement for the first)


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Yeah, you're right, buying a new fan assembly is probably the best way to go. I'm just being cheap, because I just saw the price you bought it for in your link is no longer current, they have since raised the price to $19.49. I guess that's not much difference, but I was hoping not to have to put much money into an old card (the fan assembly cost is probably half the card's value).

I do wish I'd just drilled a hole for lubrication instead. I admit I was initially reading this thread on my phone and only saw OP's post, I didn't read further because my phone screen is small, so I didn't see the idea about drilling holes for lubrication until I pulled up the thread later on my PC. I think drilling holes is definitely the safer way to go. Those small components aren't soldered to the board very well and didn't take much force to knock off.

EDIT: Just found this for $12.39, think it will work?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Wholesale-Power-Logic-PLD08010S12HH-12V-0-35A-5mm-Graphics-Video-Card-VGA-Fan-Replacement/837813098.html
Main difference I see is it has an extra inline connector, but that might even be a good thing.


----------



## Viciente

.. no idea, but it LOOKS like it could do the job.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Nope.







The one I bought does not work, at least not for the MSI GTX460 Hawk version. The cable is too short and won't reach the connector. I was a little concerned about that when I ordered, but it's really hard to judge cable length from a pic. Unfortunately, I was right to worry. Anyway, I made it work by cutting, splicing, and soldering the fans into the original wiring, but definitely not an ideal solution and a bit less aesthetically pleasing since there is electrical tape on the splices rather than a nice continuous heatshrink like before, but does work fine.

So for anyone who has the GTX460 Hawk, don't buy the fans I linked to!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Thank you for the instructions and the video link. I have noticed my fans have become louder in my case. At first I thought it was the cpu heatsink fans but discovered it is my MSI GTX560-Ti. I started looking at aftermarket heatsinks but the cost is not worth it now that the GPU is a couple years old. Going to give your steps for lubing the fan a shot.


----------



## Hitesh12

So I tried to fix the fan before reading this guide and now that transistor has come off. My question is that will the fan still work ? As its only function is to control fan speed I guess.
If not then is there any way that I can put it back in its place ?

Also the fan's movement is quite stiff due to which it is not spinning and temps going 90+. Any way I can fix that ?
Fixed that by making a hole just beside the center with a VERY hot needle and then putting in a drop or two of oil


----------



## Hitesh12

Will this work ?


----------



## Viciente

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Will this work ?


.. it MIGHT, but it doesn´t HAVE to; as soon as the pcb is broken, fans might produce errors not running or spinning full speed. the lubrication (as described before) DOES work (if u get the oil into the bearing in the center); the pcb - however - has to be undamaged.
.. btw. i don´t think that 15 or 20 $ for a spare (IF u have already damaged pcb) is not worth the thing; my gtx 460 hawks still do a good job each (single card) - even with games like crysis, gta iv, tomb raider 3, asassins´s creed 4 or dayz (arma) in almost high resolution with 1920x1200; but - just MY opinion!


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viciente*
> 
> .. it MIGHT, but it doesn´t HAVE to; as soon as the pcb is broken, fans might produce errors not running or spinning full speed. the lubrication (as described before) DOES work (if u get the oil into the bearing in the center); the pcb - however - has to be undamaged.
> .. btw. i don´t think that 15 or 20 $ for a spare (IF u have already damaged pcb) is not worth the thing; my gtx 460 hawks still do a good job each (single card) - even with games like crysis, gta iv, tomb raider 3, asassins´s creed 4 or dayz (arma) in almost high resolution with 1920x1200; but - just MY opinion!


Will this fan work ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Computer-PC-VGA-Video-Card-Heatsink-Cooler-Cooling-Mini-Fan-75mm-12V-2-Pin-/281014561215?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item416dc5e9bf


----------



## zipper17

Lubricating the Video card fans are seems more harder than the Case fans.

My current video card fan used accelero twin turbo pro model, one fan has been down.

I tried to lubricate the fan, but the fan is completely sealed,
there's no access to the circle-rings, i can't lubricate it.

Read this thread, but i'm already too lazy to fix the fan,
i might just want to buy a new card next time.

My current video card max temp: when reach 99% GPU load is around ~85C.
but averagely 60-70C with non heavy games. Idles around ~35 ish C.
still pretty good though even with only one fan working.(plus i have a pretty good case+fans)

One question:
what is the best fan(best bearings) from Video cards manufacture? (msi, asus, gigabyte, etc??)


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Lubricating the Video card fans are seems more harder than the Case fans.
> 
> My current video card fan used accelero twin turbo pro model, one fan has been down.
> 
> I tried to lubricate the fan, but the fan is completely sealed,
> there's no access to the circle-rings, i can't lubricate it.
> 
> Read this thread, but i'm already too lazy to fix the fan,
> i might just want to buy a new card next time.
> 
> My current video card max temp: when reach 99% GPU load is around ~85C.
> but averagely 60-70C with non heavy games. Idles around ~35 ish C.
> still pretty good though even with only one fan working.(plus i have a pretty good case+fans)
> 
> One question:
> what is the best fan(best bearings) from Video cards manufacture? (msi, asus, gigabyte, etc??)


Quote:


> Also the fan's movement is quite stiff due to which it is not spinning and temps going 90+. Any way I can fix that ?
> Fixed that by making a hole just beside the center with a VERY hot needle and then putting in a drop or two of oil


----------



## lor037

bump


----------



## lor037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Will this fan work ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Computer-PC-VGA-Video-Card-Heatsink-Cooler-Cooling-Mini-Fan-75mm-12V-2-Pin-/281014561215?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item416dc5e9bf


This is great and all but how do you connect two of these onto the PCB? I think there is only one header available.


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lor037*
> 
> This is great and all but how do you connect two of these onto the PCB? I think there is only one header available.


There is space for 2 2pin fans too, on the right side.

But that doesn't matter as those fan didn't worked. Hole distance need to be 40mm, but these fan have 42

Now I'm just gonna order these

EDIT : and then will sell the GPU. Seriously, lesson learnt, don't keep the GPU after warranty expires


----------



## lor037

Will these work on a 7950 twin frozr III?


----------



## Hitesh12

Yes


----------



## Hitesh12

Wait no it wouldn't work


----------



## lor037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Wait no it wouldn't work


Some should I guess. Just have to find which ones do.


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lor037*
> 
> Some should I guess. Just have to find which ones do.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/75mm-Video-Card-Dual-Fan-for-MSI-GTX670-GTX680-R7850-R7870-Twin-Frozr-III-52mm-/371039607684?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item5663af1b84


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/75mm-Video-Card-Dual-Fan-for-MSI-GTX670-GTX680-R7850-R7870-Twin-Frozr-III-52mm-/371039607684?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item5663af1b84


Just ordered a set of those from that seller myself. Should be here on Tuesday and I'll report back.


----------



## lor037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Just ordered a set of those from that seller myself. Should be here on Tuesday and I'll report back.


I had seen those but wasn't sure. Please let me know if they fit and how you replaced the other fans. I have a good idea how to but your feedback will confirm and I will most definitely get them for me for a 3 card setup; maybe


----------



## Viciente

hi guys; still wonder, why u wanna pay so much more, ignoring my link
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Replacement-MSI-R6790-N560GTX-R6850-N460GTX-Dual-Fan-Power-Logic-Fan/1287985995.html (it´s free shipment [to austria] btw.)
posted on page 2 & 3 incl. explanation (should be exactly the same type of fan and cable assy as built into your msi hawk card; find type label on the fans backside after disassembly of heatsink). these are the fans i ordered 2x for my "msi gtx 460 hawk twin-frozr" cards (~ $ 13,- then end 2013







) and it fitted perfectly - as mentioned.








kind regrds.


----------



## lor037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viciente*
> 
> hi guys; still wonder, why u wanna pay so much more, ignoring my link
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Replacement-MSI-R6790-N560GTX-R6850-N460GTX-Dual-Fan-Power-Logic-Fan/1287985995.html (it´s free shipment [to austria] btw.)
> posted on page 2 & 3 incl. explanation (should be exactly the same type of fan and cable assy as built into your msi hawk card; find type label on the fans backside after disassembly of heatsink). these are the fans i ordered 2x for my "msi gtx 460 hawk twin-frozr" cards (~ $ 13,- then end 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it fitted perfectly - as mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind regrds.


It has to be for 7950 TF3 and you have not listed that just here as a compatible device. Be as it may, coming from China means it will take an extended amount of time. I would even still consider getting them from the site you recommend but I can't read the language on that page. I will definitely look into it more before I commit to buying anything. Thank you for the info!


----------



## wevsspot

My main reason is a previous issue I had with a supplier sourced through Alibaba. We placed a large order for LCD polarizer film and it took 53 days from the date the order was placed to the time it arrived at our dock doors.

In fairness, I'm sure that not all sources found through Alibaba would have the same dismal delivery performance, and I also know that every vendor is different.

But I wasn't in the frame of mind to take a chance. I really need the replacement fan assemblies ASAP and that is why I ordered them from WFYB.

The fans I bought are coming out of San Diego and will be on my doorstep tomorrow.


----------



## Viciente

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lor037*
> 
> It has to be for 7950 TF3 and you have not listed that just here as a compatible device. Be as it may, coming from China means it will take an extended amount of time. I would even still consider getting them from the site you recommend but I can't read the language on that page. I will definitely look into it more before I commit to buying anything. Thank you for the info!


ahhhh ya, ok - this was especially for msi gtx 460 hawk twin-frozr; i first did disassemble the unit and looked for the fan type used. after that i googled for the manufacturer, type and compared the wiring and plug on the photo - and that´s how i found the product intitially. sure, there was some risk left, but i was lucky - in this case.








(otherwise and/or meanwhile, you could still use the method of drilling and lubricating the fan´s bearings as described earlier and give it a try) - good luck anyway!


----------



## Viciente

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> But I wasn't in the frame of mind to take a chance. I really need the replacement fan assemblies ASAP and that is why I ordered them from WFYB.
> The fans I bought are coming out of San Diego and will be on my doorstep tomorrow.


.. quite clear, i just took the chance (with some initial delay too) then for the $ 12,- and free shipping. hope, it fits your card(s) and u can go ahead soon!


----------



## wevsspot

This is a great thread and regardless of whether folks choose to repair or replace they will find all the info they need right here!









Much appreciate the instructions provided by the OP and also all the great info added since then.

Edit & Update: My replacement fans arrived a day early. They are exact OEM replacements for the stock MSI GTX 670 TFIII and other listed gpu heat sink assemblies. Installed last night and I'm back up and running sans any broken fan blades


----------



## wevsspot

LOR037 - Replacement is fairly straight forward (these are instructions for MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC with TFIII gpu cooler).

1. Sometimes it helps to run a benchmark on the card to heat up the TIM so that the heat sink isn't seized to the core
2. Power down. Unplug power supply from wall or turn off the power supply master switch
3. Press power button on case to drain residual power
4. Ground yourself
5. Remove card from PCIe slot
6. From back of PCB remove four black screws that hold the heat sink assembly onto the card (the four that are found around the gpu core)
7. Gently lift the heat sink assembly off of the core and PCB
8. Unplug fan power header
9. There are wire routing clips on the heat sink, slightly bend these outwards so you can safely move and remove the wires connected to the fans
10. Remove four silver screws that fasten the black MSI cover to the heat sink assembly and lift the cosmetic cover out of the way
11. Remove three black screws per fan that fasten the fans to the heat sink assembly
12. Replace fans and then do everything noted above in reverse order

Don't forget to clean off the original TIM from the GPU core and heat sink base and then apply new TIM

On another note, the fans being used on the 2013 GTX 670 TFIII heat sink are different in design than fans shown in first post (even though part number is the exact same).

On these fans you only need to remove the sticker on the back of the fan and you have instant access to plastic O-retainer clip. It is small. It will pop right off if you use a small jewelers screw driver or very pointy knife.

As noted in original post - be careful to place your hand over that clip when removing or it will fly off into never never land.


----------



## lor037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> LOR037 - Replacement is fairly straight forward (these are instructions for MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC with TFIII gpu cooler).
> 
> 1. Sometimes it helps to run a benchmark on the card to heat up the TIM so that the heat sink isn't seized to the core
> 2. Power down. Unplug power supply from wall or turn off the power supply master switch
> 3. Press power button on case to drain residual power
> 4. Ground yourself
> 5. From back of PCB remove four black screws that hold the heat sink assembly onto the card (the four that are found around the gpu core)
> 6. Gently lift the heat sink assembly off of the core and PCB
> 7. Unplug fan power header
> 8. There are wire routing clips on the heat sink, slightly bend these outwards so you can safely move and remove the wires connected to the fans
> 9. Remove four silver screws that fasten the black MSI cover to the heat sink assembly and lift the cosmetic cover out of the way
> 10. Remove three black screws per fan that fasten the fans to the heat sink assembly
> 11. Replace fans and then do everything noted above in reverse order
> 
> Don't forget to clean off the original TIM from the GPU core and heat sink base and then apply new TIM
> 
> On another note, the fans being used on the 2013 GTX 670 TFIII heat sink are different in design than fans shown in first post (even though part number is the exact same).
> 
> On these fans you only need to remove the sticker on the back of the fan and you have instant access to plastic O-retainer clip. It is small. It will pop right off if you use a small jewelers screw driver or very pointy knife.
> 
> As noted in original post - be careful to place your hand over that clip when removing or it will fly off into never never land.


Seems simple enough. Now on to get that fan ordered.... Thx


----------



## Cognizart

I just used your guide to fix my MSI Twin Frozr ii. Both fans were stopped, and after oiling they both fired up at top speed. Thank you so much for doing the hard work of making this guide. You have saved me a bundle.

-Ben


----------



## Hollywood

Hi there, can anyone help me source PLD08010S12HH replacement fans for the MSI Twin Frozr R9 290?
This would be either in UK or Europe.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Someone I know has a failed fan on their MSI 560 Ti. The fan continuously goes through a cycle of spinning up, stopping, waiting, and trying again.

A friend of mine wants to check if he can repair the fan by reoiling it. I personally don't feel comfortable taking a fan apart like that. I've never done it before and I don't want to risk destroying the fan. If that fails I will probably remove the broken fan, zip tie this 80mm fan to the area, and call it a day. I looked for Twin Frozr replacement fans and they are a racket. At $55 the person might as well buy a whole new card. My solution is crude but all we care about is that it's cheap and it works.

Thanks for the guide! It's nice to know that this isn't an isolated incident.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> At $55 the person might as well buy a whole new card.


Not sure if this is the correct fan for the 560Ti version, but $15.49 for the pair with free shipping here.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Replacement-MSI-R6790-N560GTX-R6850-N460GTX-Dual-Fan-Power-Logic-Fan/1287985995.html?PID=6146846&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fde.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FReplacement-MSI-R6790-N560GTX-R6850-N460GTX-Dual-Fan-Power-Logic-Fan%2F1287985995.html&cv=11032041&cn=null&tp1=1gdotfcj0lz8l&tracelog=null&af=cj_6146846&vd=30


----------



## bernard1111

Hey, quick question:
This fan is good replecament for my msi 5770 hawk card?
Cant take out my vga to measure the fans.


----------



## Conditioned

Thanks for this thread! I have been looking for which fan is needed for the 780 ti twin frozr, I'm wondering if anyone has the exact fans needed for it? Is it the same fans as for the 780?


----------



## wevsspot

The most fool proof way of making sure you get the exact replacement fan is to remove the VGA cooler and look at the model number sticker on the back hub of the fan.


----------



## Conditioned

Thanks, I did just that. pld10010s12hh 4 pin dual fan for 780 ti gaming. I broke the fanpin on the opposite side of where the one I accidentally broke is. hopefully that will alleviate any wobbling and remove noise. Unfortunately it's an uneven number of fans, I blame the illuminati, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mtcn77

I just recently started having this weird hum around the 40 to 50 percentage of the gpu fan speed range and, just out of curiosity, found out that the rear side fan was grinding and the noise was ceasing once I pressed on the propeller base. I may not have solved it for certain, but I found out a method to pry the fan off its hub without disturbing the plastic seal, or any other component.
All you have to do is insert a double fold dental floss thread - since a single thread breaks before pulling the propeller - between the fan blades and cautiously start prying the propeller from its socket. It will may bend sideways and the moment it pops up, I'm sure you will have felt the same concern of having broken the fan, conclusively.
Fear not, the fan has just popped, though you might have severed the copper cables should you have pulled with such undeliberate action. All in all, putting the fan back together is the easiest step after having dribbled some oil.
I cannot say if that was the source of hum since I still feel like there is some form of hum, but the fan has definitely improved from its previous miserly state.


----------



## furnaps

I had a 560ti sitting in my closet that I wanted to use for a HTPC but the one fan was not spinning. The fan would try to spinning and sometimes would maybe make one turn around but make terrible noises and rattle the card.

Since it was rattling the card and causing issues and the fans are wired together I couldn't just leave it be. So I googled replacing them and I'm SOOO glad I found this post..

I followed your steps and cleaned out the inside of the fan. It was all dirty and dry as hell and gunked up, no wonder the damn thing wouldn't spin. So i cleaned it and lubed it and and the dang thing works great now.

Thank you very much for taking the time to write this post. I actually needed to watch the video to fully understand how to pry it off so thank you for making the video also.


----------



## amd955be5670

Just wondering, for others who are in need of this, does this guide apply to ALL power logic fans?

My current GV970G1 Gaming has power logic fans as well, does it have a cap at the back of the fan to remove for oiling or is it sealed? Too scared to check for myself, but I hope it does. How long do Windforce fans last in general? I think by a quick google, Msi Twin Frozr II fans I've seen dying left and right more often. I had to use the fans at an aggressive curve on my 560Tis in SLI otherwise it would get very hot. Thankfully the 970 is so cool, that even at the minimum fan speed it goes no further than 58C in Winters.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Bump!
I have an MSI 7950 Twin Frozn BE and one of it's fans decided to stop spin unless at 85+% speed . Lubricating it is obviously the only choice .
Hot 2mm needle would go trough the plastic,wouldn't it?
Or has the 7950 fan design changed so that you have access to the o-ring ?


----------



## mtcn77

You can pull it out, too.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> You can pull it out, too.


I tried to lubricate it after doing a whole . Unfortunately for me,it didn't work . Still no spinning unless 85+% fan speed ,though there is now an annoying sound from it. As it turns out ,a new one is the only way to go.
Click This is the exact same model etc everything. I live in Europe so postage from the USA is too much. This seems the best deal coming at 21$. I can spare that ,do you think it's a safe buy/fit?


----------



## K3nshiro

Hi Folks,
Apologies for reviving this...

I know this is an old thread, but I'm having the same issues as mostly had here...my MSI http://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/N560GTXTi_Twin_Frozr_IIOC.html#hero-overview560ti is almost 4 years now and it served its purpose, but I need to change the fans now, as only one is turning and system hangs if I give it too much juice.

I understood from the thread owner, that the fan model number is PLD08010S12HH, and what we have in our cards is 2 x 75mmx75mmx10mm PWM 4 pin fans with 35x35x35mm triangle GPU fan mount.

Now, searching in ebay with the model number PLD08010S12HH I obtain several results:

1. Honestyshop (ebay) : I asked them if it fits my card and they told me that my fans are different from theirs...

2. Laptopaccessories (ebay) : They asked me to provide size of fans and pictures

3. Seller25812 (ebay) : Mounting hole distance is 40mm

4. CBD Accesories (ebay) : Can't see any indication on size and dimensions

5. Accesories-Inwhole (ebay) : Mounting hole distance is 40mm

So, the question is, can I take the 40mm ones without running into trouble ?

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nshiro*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Apologies for reviving this...
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but I'm having the same issues as mostly had here...my MSI http://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/N560GTXTi_Twin_Frozr_IIOC.html#hero-overview560ti is almost 4 years now and it served its purpose, but I need to change the fans now, as only one is turning and system hangs if I give it too much juice.
> 
> I understood from the thread owner, that the fan model number is PLD08010S12HH, and what we have in our cards is 2 x 75mmx75mmx10mm PWM 4 pin fans with 35x35x35mm triangle GPU fan mount.
> 
> Now, searching in ebay with the model number PLD08010S12HH I obtain several results:
> 
> 1. Honestyshop (ebay) : I asked them if it fits my card and they told me that my fans are different from theirs...
> 
> 2. Laptopaccessories (ebay) : They asked me to provide size of fans and pictures
> 
> 3. Seller25812 (ebay) : Mounting hole distance is 40mm
> 
> 4. CBD Accesories (ebay) : Can't see any indication on size and dimensions
> 
> 5. Accesories-Inwhole (ebay) : Mounting hole distance is 40mm
> 
> So, the question is, can I take the 40mm ones without running into trouble ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ken


Ken, I would speak to MSI on this, have them confirm if they can provide a replacement (most likely not, will say you can RMA instead). At least they can clarify whether you are looking at the right fans. 40mm sounds right to me with a 75mm size. I wouldn't buy them from far East unless you're desperate.

In the meantime, if you have space on the motherboard (as this will make the cards more chunky), detach the fan shroud from the heatsink and then cable tie/twist tie two 120mm (or 140mm if you can) to the heatsnk (it's doable, be creative). You can then run these with a fan controller, or a variable voltage /DC splitter to a motherboard header and set the fan speed to something like 800-1000rpm. If they are nice fans, they will be considerably less noisy than the MSI ones and should keep the card just as cool in your average scenario.


----------



## K3nshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Ken, I would speak to MSI on this, have them confirm if they can provide a replacement (most likely not, will say you can RMA instead). At least they can clarify whether you are looking at the right fans. 40mm sounds right to me with a 75mm size. I wouldn't buy them from far East unless you're desperate.
> 
> In the meantime, if you have space on the motherboard (as this will make the cards more chunky), detach the fan shroud from the heatsink and then cable tie/twist tie two 120mm (or 140mm if you can) to the heatsnk (it's doable, be creative). You can then run these with a fan controller, or a variable voltage /DC splitter to a motherboard header and set the fan speed to something like 800-1000rpm. If they are nice fans, they will be considerably less noisy than the MSI ones and should keep the card just as cool in your average scenario.


Hi Hollywood,
Thank you for replying







I'll check with msi about the fans detail tomorrow.

I have a spaceproblem here, my card runs inside a gaming hptc which is my media center and gaming machine.

My mobo is a GA-880GMA-UD2H on which I have used almost every available connector, need to check that. It runs inside a pc-c50 case, which has a maximum height of 167mm. With this I mean that I once tried to simulate the position of a 120mm fan next to the card, but it didn't work. I had to attach it above the highest connector on the mobo, but then I couldn't get the central axis of the case closed...











I probably will have to go with 2 x 92mm fans (zip-tied), I really hope that I'll be able to place them across the cards' heatsink without touching the heatpipes. Going lower than 92mm would make no sense I think. The following 92mm fans look like good candidates:

Noctua NF-B9 redux 1600
ZALMAN SF2
ARCTIC F9 PWM
Fractal Design Silent Series R2 FD-FAN-SSR2-92

Since I have Noctua cooling my cpu already, I might take them for the card, it's gonna be more expensive than I thought








Question remains though, should I take 3pin or PWM ones? If used with 3 pin, I could use a Y-Splitter to connect them both to the 4pin connector on the card itself, or ?
Then, those power adaptors that Noctua provides will come in real handy.

Or maybe in the end I should just go for the first scenario, which is getting one of those powerlogic duo 75mm fans and just try it. I can always use superglue for the fans...in fact it also looks better








Haha...

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Hollywood

Hello, here is another option if you lack depth space.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137

Connecting them to the graphics card will not be a straight forward as it may seem. There is a few posts on this site that discuss the operation. Usually they're buried in threads about PWM vs non PWM fan use.

This is an accessory that may help:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311002&cm_re=fan_rpm-_-12-311-002-_-Product


----------



## K3nshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Hello, here is another option if you lack depth space.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137
> 
> Connecting them to the graphics card will not be a straight forward as it may seem. There is a few posts on this site that discuss the operation. Usually they're buried in threads about PWM vs non PWM fan use.
> 
> This is an accessory that may help:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311002&cm_re=fan_rpm-_-12-311-002-_-Product


Hi Hollywood,
Well, it's more height than depth what worries me, I found an additional Noctua fan (low profile), but those are pretty expensive...
I also asked msi about the mounting hole triangulation if it's 35mm or 40mm and they came up with this fabulous response:

"Thanks for contacting MSI technical support team.
Regarding your concern,I take a picture for examplr,if you can get the fan which is just for MSI GTX 560 Ti,you can change it by yourself, if you couldn't,maybe you can send it for repair or fan changing with cost. Because the fans should be working at the same condition with the card.
Thanks for your cooperation in advance!"

Very helpful indeed, is it that difficult to find out internally the mounting hole triangulation distance ? Well the card is 3 years old, but it still works and I'll keep it until it definitely breaks.

Cheers
Ken


----------



## Hollywood

Most people measure it - obviously easier to do when you remove the fan shroud.

That response is surprisingly good compared to mine. They flat out refused to help, wouldn't even consider RMA or repair, saying fans get noisy and eventually break, tough luck.

Best of luck to you, though it may be easier just to sell and buy another one (or different.


----------



## K3nshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Most people measure it - obviously easier to do when you remove the fan shroud.
> 
> That response is surprisingly good compared to mine. They flat out refused to help, wouldn't even consider RMA or repair, saying fans get noisy and eventually break, tough luck.
> 
> Best of luck to you, though it may be easier just to sell and buy another one (or different.


Yeah, I wanted to avoid that, since it's so cramped up in the htpc that I have to dissassemble almost everything.
Guess I will be busy tonight










Cheers


----------



## Blinky7

I have an MSI 660 ti Power Edition that has kind of a "bastard" twinfrozr cooler. What I mean is, it is in design like the Twinfrozr IV but the fans it uses are lower in diameter like the Twinfrozr III I think. (75mm instead of 95mm)

One of the two fans has stopped spinning and upon testing the behaviour is this : On boot up it spins for a second then stops and then it never spins again unless I force 87% and over fan speed in Afterburner. This seems very weird to me as I would expect the fan to be simply dead, but at this high % it does spin correctly.

Does this behaviour seem like it could be fixed by lubricating or in any other way? I was thinking of simply replacing it but it seems those fans are kind of expensive.

May I add that the fan is a ball bearing version (usually I see sleeve bearing in ebay) and the part number is : PLD08010*B*12HH
I say this as it might affect the repairing part. And I also would like to ask if it is possible to replace them with the sleeve bearing versions PLD08010S12HH that are kind of cheaper (and if there would be any pros/cons to this)


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I have an MSI 660 ti Power Edition that has kind of a "bastard" twinfrozr cooler. What I mean is, it is in design like the Twinfrozr IV but the fans it uses are lower in diameter like the Twinfrozr III I think. (75mm instead of 95mm)
> 
> One of the two fans has stopped spinning and upon testing the behaviour is this : On boot up it spins for a second then stops and then it never spins again unless I force 87% and over fan speed in Afterburner. This seems very weird to me as I would expect the fan to be simply dead, but at this high % it does spin correctly.
> 
> Does this behaviour seem like it could be fixed by lubricating or in any other way? I was thinking of simply replacing it but it seems those fans are kind of expensive.
> 
> May I add that the fan is a ball bearing version (usually I see sleeve bearing in ebay) and the part number is : PLD08010*B*12HH
> I say this as it might affect the repairing part. And I also would like to ask if it is possible to replace them with the sleeve bearing versions PLD08010S12HH that are kind of cheaper (and if there would be any pros/cons to this)


Had same issue, no amount of lube fixed it. New fans from China for 12.99$ did .


----------



## Blinky7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Had same issue, no amount of lube fixed it. New fans from China for 12.99$ did .


did you get ball bearing fans? Where did you find them so cheap? Cause I cant seem to find any lower than 20-24$ (from china of course)


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> did you get ball bearing fans? Where did you find them so cheap? Cause I cant seem to find any lower than 20-24$ (from china of course)


Aliexpress, they were on sale. Bought same version as the ones in my card. PLD08010S12HH
Check PM.


----------



## Sychodrama

This is a really cool video and tutorial. Thank you for it. So this happened to me last night. Fans wont work and PC crashes while gaming. But idk if the problem i'm having will fix it. See they will intermittently spin a bit. Sometimes alternating. Not very fast or very long. Does this seems like more of a power problem to you? I don't seem to have a problem with anything else. And they are 5 year old GPU's. Before I saw this thread I did start taking stuff apart and found that the fan do seem free of movement. There is some resistance as I would assume there should be. But they seem to both have the same resistance. So idk if it's a power problem or not. I am at the point where the cards don't work anyway so I think taking them apart and lubing them up is worth a shot but if that doesn't work should I bother with new fans? You can get them on ebay now. This is an old thread. Or would you say i'm having a power problem either with the supply or something GPU related?


----------



## Alexx6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I have an MSI 660 ti Power Edition that has kind of a "bastard" twinfrozr cooler. What I mean is, it is in design like the Twinfrozr IV but the fans it uses are lower in diameter like the Twinfrozr III I think. (75mm instead of 95mm)
> 
> One of the two fans has stopped spinning and upon testing the behaviour is this : On boot up it spins for a second then stops and then it never spins again unless I force 87% and over fan speed in Afterburner. This seems very weird to me as I would expect the fan to be simply dead, but at this high % it does spin correctly.
> 
> Does this behaviour seem like it could be fixed by lubricating or in any other way? I was thinking of simply replacing it but it seems those fans are kind of expensive.
> 
> May I add that the fan is a ball bearing version (usually I see sleeve bearing in ebay) and the part number is : PLD08010*B*12HH
> I say this as it might affect the repairing part. And I also would like to ask if it is possible to replace them with the sleeve bearing versions PLD08010S12HH that are kind of cheaper (and if there would be any pros/cons to this)


Hi, I have the exactly same problem as you had, but with the MSI 650 Ti Boost TF III. But in my case occurs screen freezing or restart PC after some time in load. Even if power is forced to 92%, both fans spin up and temp was under 70°C. Was that your card stable? I don't know if replacing fans helps me? Thank you..!


----------

